# Looking for orange pants!



## MSH (Feb 6, 2010)

These are well bright all right hehe, are they baggy?


----------



## scotty860 (Sep 18, 2010)

i bought a pair of 686 cargos from last season this yr for $100. that r bright organge


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

How about Flare Orange?

North Face Fargo Cargo Mens Snowboard Pants 2011


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> I rolled around on the carpet a few times. I do that to simulate tumbling down a slope to see how my clothing reacts.


Why does this not surprise me. I can just see you doing that. :thumbsup:
You should do it in the store before buying them. Just a part of trying them on.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Carm we are going to be the orange pants crew this year. I got some Bond orange snowpants to go with a green foursquare jacket

Although yours seem to be a bit more florescent than mine :laugh:


----------



## MSH (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks for your help guys, I did find a few decent looking orange ones but now I've made up my mind completely after going in circles for weeks! I've decided to go with pants in tan  So i would really appreciate if you guys could help me find some :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

These are sick in Brolive or Charcoal.
Ride Phinney Shell Mens Snowboard Pants 2011


----------

